

Redesign: Divvyshot Friends Page - BSeward
http://monicaokubo.com/blog/2009/08/13/redesign-divvyshot-friends-page/

======
pclark
pretty great redesign.

I'd make the "add to divyshot" button say "add as friend" and possibly remove
the "Home" menu bar icon (clicking the logo should do that)

